# Calling all Iveco Horsebox owners



## Louby (7 February 2009)

Has anyone got a manual that will cover a 2001 Iveco 75E15 (I think) horsebox.
Had it serviced last week and havent used it since and thought Id start it up today and let it run for a while.  Ive not had it long but it usually starts first time whatever the weather but started 2nd time today and then when I turned it off a light flickered.  Not knowing what it was I started it again to try and see this light but it didnt even turn over and the EDU red light came on.  Tried it again and it started and all the lights on the dash went off as usual.  I dont ever remember seeing this light come on before even when starting it up.  Anyone know what it is please and does anyone know where I can get a manual from.


----------



## mrsew (7 February 2009)

Hi, I got my manual from the Iveco Truck Agents - Chatfields, I'm sure there would be one in Manchester - give the parts department a ring.  They may ask you for the reg number of your lorry so they can check they get you the right manual.  Hope all goes well


----------



## Louby (7 February 2009)

Thanks for that, I will definately give them a ring.
Is yours a 75E15?  If so would you mind having a quick look what this light may be please.  Ive got pound signs going round in my head


----------



## mrsew (7 February 2009)

Hi, yes it is, but a bit older than yours. Did the light have a symbol or just EDU? Of course I'll have a look for you, will ask OH what he thinks if I can't find it in my manual.  Fingers crossed all ok.


----------



## Louby (7 February 2009)

Awww thanks for that.  Its a red light and Im sure it just had EDU in it, def no symbol.


----------



## ttt (7 February 2009)

Give Kev at www.charltonhorseboxes.co.uk a ring. Although he specialises in building 3.5T, he has build quite a few 7.5Ts so he may be able to help you.
Good luck with whatever it is.


----------



## Tiffany (7 February 2009)

Have you got a isolater switch cos could be something to do with that if battery is OK or a loose connection to battery  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 If you ring people who serviced it I'm sure they would try and help - good luck


----------



## Louby (7 February 2009)

Yes it does have an Isolator, its not a switch in the cab, its on the battery.  The bloke who serviced it said the connectors were loose so Im presuming they are not now but I'd be very happy if thats what it is.  It was fine before it was serviced so fingers crossed its nothing. Thanks
Thanks for the number too.


----------



## jessica1508 (9 February 2009)

Think you mean EDC not EDU?
You could of started your lorry too soon.  Turn the ignition on and count for 30 seconds before turning over.
They can be abit sensitive sometimes.
If this doesn't sort it out go into what you would call the glove box where all the fuses are and on the righthand side there is a EDC reset button (orange) turn ignition on and press.  Should reset.
If this doesn't do it then truck needs plugging into laptop to diagnose fault 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 could be pricey but you can find the fault yourself (sort of) by counting the flashes of the orange light next to the reset button.  Try the reset first.
If you want a manual try ebay but it could be on a disk not paper


----------

